# Մշակույթ > Կինո, Թատրոն >  Իմ կողմից հայերեն մոնտաժվող արտասահմանյան ֆիլմին անհրաժեշտ են մարդկանց ձայներ։

## Aramblog

Բարև բոլորին, իմ բլոգի համար թարգմանում և մոնտաժում եմ արտասահմանյան ֆիլմեր, որոնք հնարավոր է ազատ ու հայերեն դիտել, մտնելով կայք։ Ինձ անհրաժեշտ է երկու կանացի և երկու տղայի ձայն, որ խոսեն իմ կողմից արված առաջին բազմաձայն ֆիլմում։ Ընդամենը պետք է ունենալ պարզ ձայնագրող հեռախոս (ընդունվող ձևաչափեր՝ m4a, aac) կամ խոսափող (ցանկալի է wav ձևաչափ) և կարող եք մասնակցել՝ խոսելով այդ ֆիլմերում։ Ես տալիս եմ դերի տեքստը, ամեն խոսքի կողքը նշված, թե որտեղից է սկսվում, իսկ մասնակիցը ձայնագրում է այդ հատվածը և ֆայլով ուղարկում իր ձայնը։ Իմ կողմից արված այդ առաջարկը որևէ շահ չի հետապնդում և ֆիլմերը անվճար տեղադրվելու են իմ բլոգում։ Նաև նշեմ, որ սա «սիրողական նախաձեռնություն է» և անհիմն քննադատություններ չեն ընդունվի։ Մասնակցության համար գրել --- էլ․ հասցեին։

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Իսկ միգուցե արդեն թարգմանած ֆիլմերից էլ հղում դնես տեսնենք ի՞նչ ա ստացվում։ Եթե իհարկե կան։ Գրածիցդ ինչքան հասկացա միաձայն արել ես հիմա էլ մարդ ես ման գալիս որ բազմաձայն անես։

----------


## Aramblog

Այո, միաձայն արել եմ, սա կարող եք տեսնել։

----------


## Cassiopeia

Եթե ֆիլմը դուրս գա, միգուցե ձայնագրվեմ։ Ո՞ր ֆիլմն եք պատրաստվում թարգմանել։

----------


## Aramblog

Cassiopeia մանրամասների համար գրել էլ․ փոստին, այս դեպքում սա մեկ մարդու համար չի արվում այլ բոլորի և այդպես եթե ամեն դերի համար ձայնագրվող անձը իր ցանկացած ֆիլմը առաջարկի կամ իր ցանկացած ֆիլմին միայն համաձայնվի, ապա կլինեն խմբում անհամաձայնություններ, մասնակցության դեպքում պետք է ընդհանուր մարդկանց աչքերով նայել ֆիլմերին։

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Cassiopeia մանրամասների համար գրել էլ․ փոստին, այս դեպքում սա մեկ մարդու համար չի արվում այլ բոլորի և այդպես եթե ամեն դերի համար ձայնագրվող անձը իր ցանկացած ֆիլմը առաջարկի կամ իր ցանկացած ֆիլմին միայն համաձայնվի, ապա կլինեն խմբում անհամաձայնություններ, մասնակցության դեպքում պետք է ընդհանուր մարդկանց աչքերով նայել ֆիլմերին։


Հարգելի Aramblog, այն ինչ դուք անում եք հիմա, ես դրանով զբաղվում եմ մոտ 2 տարի։ Ու ունեմ մի սկզբունք՝ եթե ֆիլմը դուրս չի գալիս, չեմ թարգմանում։ 
Ու տվյալ դեպքում (կներեք խիստ քննադատության համար) ձեր գրառումը նմանվում է ֆբ-ում վաճառվող ապրանքներին՝ gin@ pm kanem։ 
Ինձ թվում ա, որ իմ կողմից բարձրացված հարցը կհետաքրքրի շատերին։ Ի՞նչ մի դժվարություն կա ֆիլմի անունը տալու։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Cassiopeia մանրամասների համար գրել էլ․ փոստին, այս դեպքում սա մեկ մարդու համար չի արվում այլ բոլորի և այդպես եթե ամեն դերի համար ձայնագրվող անձը իր ցանկացած ֆիլմը առաջարկի կամ իր ցանկացած ֆիլմին միայն համաձայնվի, ապա կլինեն խմբում անհամաձայնություններ, մասնակցության դեպքում պետք է ընդհանուր մարդկանց աչքերով նայել ֆիլմերին։


Ես սա սենց եմ տեսնում։

«Սա բոլորի համար ա արվում, դրա համար ոչ թե ամեն ձայնագրվող պտի իրան առաջարկի, այլ պտի համաձայնի նրան, ինչը ես որոշել եմ»։

Տենց գաղտնիք ա՞ էդ ֆիլմը, որ անպայման մեյլով պտի լինի կապը։

----------


## Aramblog

Գաղտնիք չէ, «Երեք մետր երկնքի մակարդակից վերև» ֆիլմի առաջին մասն է, վերնագիրը ասվում է միայն ցանկացողներին, քանի որ ամեն բան ճիշտ չեմ գտնում հանրային քննարկել։ Ֆիլմի հետ կապված ես ընդունում եմ նաև ֆիլմում ձայնագրվողի կարծիքը։ Ասածս այն է, որ սա մեկ մարդու համար չէ այլ բոլորի և կարող է ես չսիրեմ սարսափ ֆիլմ, բայց թարգմանեմ այդ ժանրը սիրողների համար։

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ֆիլմը տեսել եմ, տպավորված չեմ։ Անիմաստ եմ համարում նման ֆիլմի վրա աշխատանք կատարելը։ 
Ձեզ հաջողություն ձեր բռնած գործում։
Հուսամ, հաջորդ ֆիլմը ավելի տրամադրող կլինի ու կմասնակցեմ  :Wink:

----------


## Aramblog

Cassiopeia շնորհակալ եմ։ Իմ կողմից թարգմանված ֆիլմերը մեկ տարվա պատմություն ունեն, հիմնականում ենթագրերով ու միաձայն։ Քանի որ ֆիլմերը դիտում են բոլորը, նաև հարցնում եմ մարդկանց կարծիքը և սա ամենաշատ ձայն հավաքած ֆիլմն էր Ֆեյսբուքում ու որոշեցի դարձնել բազմաձայն։ Իմ նպատակն է ապահովել փոքրիկ հայերեն ֆիլմերի տեսասրահ, որտեղ կլինեն բոլոր մարդկանց սիրելի ֆիլմերը։ Եթե համացանցում ունեք թարգմանված ֆիլմեր, կխնդրեի մեկը ուղարկել։

----------

Աթեիստ (14.03.2016)

----------


## Cassiopeia

> Եթե համացանցում ունեք թարգմանված ֆիլմեր, կխնդրեի մեկը ուղարկել։


Մենք մուլտֆիլմերի վրա ենք աշխատում։ Նյութերը կարող եք գտնել Փոքրիկ.am կայքում։

----------


## Aramblog

Cassiopeia Եթե մուլտֆիլմի ձայների մոնտաժման դեպքում աջակցություն պետք լինի, ես կարող եմ ձեզ օգնել։

----------

Cassiopeia (14.03.2016), Աթեիստ (14.03.2016)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Cassiopeia շնորհակալ եմ։ Իմ կողմից թարգմանված ֆիլմերը մեկ տարվա պատմություն ունեն, հիմնականում ենթագրերով ու միաձայն։ Քանի որ ֆիլմերը դիտում են բոլորը, նաև հարցնում եմ մարդկանց կարծիքը և սա ամենաշատ ձայն հավաքած ֆիլմն էր Ֆեյսբուքում ու որոշեցի դարձնել բազմաձայն։ Իմ նպատակն է ապահովել փոքրիկ հայերեն ֆիլմերի տեսասրահ, որտեղ կլինեն բոլոր մարդկանց սիրելի ֆիլմերը։ Եթե համացանցում ունեք թարգմանված ֆիլմեր, կխնդրեի մեկը ուղարկել։


Արամ ջան, շատ լավ բան ես անում, բայց ուզում եմ կողքից խորհուրդ տամ։ Թարգմանել պետք ա էն մարդկանց համար, որոնք անգլերեն ու ռուսերեն չեն հասկանում, բայց ուզում են նայեն։ Դա իմ կարծիքով երեխաներն ու ծերերն են։
Ու էս պլանավորածդ ֆիլմը հաստատ իրանց համար չի, էլի։
Եթե ես թվին երիտասարդը (ում  համար նկարած ա էդ ֆիլմը) էդ լեզուներից ոչ մեկը չգիտի, իրան ուղարկի լեզու սովորելու, ոչ թե մելոդրամա նայելու։

----------


## Aramblog

Աթեիստ ես այսպես եմ մտածում՝ ցանկացած ֆիլմ պետք է հասանելի լինի այդ ազգի մայրենի լեզվով։ Նույն կերպ եթե մտածենք, կարող են կինոթատրոնում կամ հեռուստաալիքով մելոդրամաները անգլերեն ցուցադրել ու մարդկանց ստիպել անգլերեն սովորել, նույնիսկ առանց ռուսերեն թարգմանության։

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ֆիլմերը թարգմանելը լավ բան չի, սաղ համ ու հոտը կորում ա։ Ավելի լավ ա հայերեն սուբտիտրեր անեք - քիչ ծախսատար, շատ օգտակար։

----------

Անվերնագիր (14.03.2016)

----------


## Aramblog

Տրիբուն կան ձայների մոնտաժման եղանակներ, երբ դերասանի ձայնը լրիվ է հանվում ու տեղը նոր ձայն դրվում, դա ես էլ չեմ ընդունում, բայց թեթև տակից հնչող դերասանի ու վրայից նոր ձայնի դեպքում արագ խոսքերի ժամանակ լարված չի պահի դիտողին։ Նաև ունեմ ենթագրերով ֆիլմեր, կարդալ սիրողների համար։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աթեիստ ես այսպես եմ մտածում՝ ցանկացած ֆիլմ պետք է հասանելի լինի այդ ազգի մայրենի լեզվով։ Նույն կերպ եթե մտածենք, կարող են կինոթատրոնում կամ հեռուստաալիքով մելոդրամաները անգլերեն ցուցադրել ու մարդկանց ստիպել անգլերեն սովորել, նույնիսկ առանց ռուսերեն թարգմանության։


Էլի մտածի, բայց դու չես կարա լրիվ թարգմանես, այսինքն պետք ա ընտրես նրանք, որոնք ավելի առաջնահերթ են։ Դու գտնում ես, որ դրա համար պետք ա մարդկանց հարցնել (նույնիսկ եթե իրանց ընտրածն աղբ ա), իսկ ես գտնում եմ, որ պետք ա ընտրել կամ լավագույն ֆիլմերից, կամ էլ դիտողներին հարմար մի բան առաջարկել։
Մենք poqrik.am-ը սարքեցինք հենց էն պատճառով, որ ինչքան մանկական կայք մտնում էիր, մուլտերի բաժնում «Մաշան ու արջն» էին։ Նույնիսկ եթե երեխան էդ ա ուզում, դա չի նշանակում, որ դա լավն ա։

Որոշումը քոնն ա. կամ գնում ես на поводу, կամ թելադրում ես քո ճաշակը։

----------

Cassiopeia (14.03.2016), Մուշու (15.03.2016)

----------


## Aramblog

Աթեիստ, երբ իմ ու հանրության կարծիքը չի համընկնում, ես այդ ֆիլմը չեմ անում։ Այս դեպքում խնդիր չեմ տեսնում այդ ֆիլմում և չեմ ցանկանա քննարկել, քանի որ ֆիլմի վերնագիրը քննարկման համար չեմ գրել։

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Աթեիստ, երբ իմ ու հանրության կարծիքը չի համընկնում, ես այդ ֆիլմը չեմ անում։ Այս դեպքում խնդիր չեմ տեսնում այդ ֆիլմում և չեմ ցանկանա քննարկել, քանի որ ֆիլմի վերնագիրը քննարկման համար չեմ գրել։


Хозяин барин.

----------


## Aramblog

Այսպիսի դեպքերի համար են մանրամասները մայլով կամ անձնական նամակով գրում, որ քննարկման չվերածվի, ես խոսակցությունը չեմ շարունակի և կխնդրեմ ադմինին հեռացնի գրառումը։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն կան ձայների մոնտաժման եղանակներ, երբ դերասանի ձայնը լրիվ է հանվում ու տեղը նոր ձայն դրվում, դա ես էլ չեմ ընդունում, բայց թեթև տակից հնչող դերասանի ու վրայից նոր ձայնի դեպքում արագ խոսքերի ժամանակ լարված չի պահի դիտողին։


Ավելի վատ ․․․ մի դերասանը երկու ձենով ու երկու լեզվով ա խոսում մի կինոյի մեջ  :LOL:  Գոնե դաբբինգի (дубляж) դեպքում նայողը իրան վնուշատ ա անում, որ կինոն տվյալ լեզվով ա։ Էտ երկու ձենով թարգմանություններից մարդ քիչ ա մնում խելագարվի։ 

Էս дубляж-ի տեխնիկան շատ ուժեղ ա ռուսների մոտ։ Մեկ էլ ասում են գերմանացիների ու իտալացիների։ Սովետական ֆիլմերի ու որոշ արտասահմանյան հայերեն дубляж-ը 60-80 ականներին էլի լավն էր։ Ասենք ինչ ասես արժի Սմակտունովսկու խաղացած Համլետի հայերեն дубляж-ը, կամ Ռոստամ-Զոհրաբինը, կամ Ոսկե Հորթն ու 12 աթոռը։ Բայց էսօր ինչ դուրս ա գալիս, բացարձակ զիբիլ ա, ու էտ զիբիլին նորն ավելացնել չարժի։ Միակ բացառությունը իմ համար կարան լինեն մանկական հանրամատչելի հաղորդումներն ու մուլտերը, էն էլ վերապահումով։ 

Մենք էտ դպրոցը էլ ոչ կունենանք, ոչ էլ երևի պետք ա արդեն ունենալ։ Ավելի լավ ա սկսել սուբտիտրների գաղափարը առաջ տանել ու մանրից կինոթատրոններում նոր դուրս եկած ֆիրմա ֆիլմերը ռուսերեն дубляж-ով ցուցադրելու փոխարեն, ցուցադրել օրիգինալ լեզվով ու հայերեն սուբտիտրերով։

----------

Chuk (14.03.2016)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի երկու բան էլ ես ասեմ էլի: Նախ, եթե կամավորական աշխատանք է, ապա կամավորին պետք է ինչ-որ կերպ մոտիվացնել, որ ուզենա անել: Եթե գումար չի ստանալու իր արածի դիմաց, ուրեմն ինչ-որ բան պիտի ստանա: Ասել՝ «ֆիլմը ես եմ ընտրում», «հարցում եմ արել, կարծիքների հիման վրա եմ ընտրել» տարբերակները հեչ ողջունելի չեն, որովհետև միանգամից վանում են պոտենցիալ կամավորներին: Մեկն ինձ սկզբում հետաքրքրեց, բայց ձեր էսպիսի ռեակցիայից հետո մտածեցի՝ ինչ կամավորություն, ինչ բան:

Երկրորդ, վերևում շատ լավ նշվեց ենթագրերի մասին: Ձայնային թարգմանություններն ահռելի աշխատանք են, իսկ կամավորներ ճարելը՝ բարդ գործ, հատկապես երբ դրա դիմաց ոչ նյութական օգուտ չկա (մասնավորապես, ո՞վ է նայելու և նայելու՞ են արդյոք էդ ֆիլմերը):

Երրորդ, անկեղծ ասած մի քիչ կասկածում եմ թարգմանությունների որակի վրա՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ դրանք «ձեր կողմից են արված»:

----------


## Aramblog

Շնորհակալ եմ արձագանքների համար։ Երկու օր է այս կայքում գրանցվել եմ ու արդեն երևաց ամեն մասնակցի մակարդակը։ Ես արդեն ափսոսում եմ, որ այս կայքում այդպիսի առաջարկ գրեցի ու ոմանք ոգևորվեցին չգիտես ինչու։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շնորհակալ եմ արձագանքների համար։ Երկու օր է այս կայքում գրանցվել եմ ու արդեն երևաց ամեն մասնակցի մակարդակը։ Ես արդեն ափսոսում եմ, որ այս կայքում այդպիսի առաջարկ գրեցի ու ոմանք ոգևորվեցին չգիտես ինչու։


Հա էլի, մակարդակը երևաց  :Smile:  Իրոք, շատ դժվար է քննադատական մտածելակերպ ունեցող, թացը չորից տարբերող ու որակ պահանջող համայնքի հետ գործ բռնելը  :Wink:

----------

John (14.03.2016), Sambitbaba (14.03.2016), Smokie (15.03.2016), Աթեիստ (14.03.2016), Ուլուանա (15.03.2016)

----------


## John

> ՍԱ ՍՏՈՒԴԻԱՅԻ ԱՇԽԱՏԱՆՔ ՉԷ և չի հանդուրժվի որևէ քննադատություն մեր հասցեին։


Հատկապես էս մասը զավեշտալի է․․․ Որոշել ես ձրի աշխատուժ ճարել, էժանագին ու ներվայնացնող գովազդների վրա մի-երկու կոպեկ աշխատել․․․ Դոմեյնից սկսած, գլխավոր էջում դրված «Մտքեր և ժամանց» վերնագրով վերջացրած վանում են, ապեր, վա-նում։

----------


## Aramblog

John, Դու ո՞վ ես, որ ինձ քննադատես, հիմա ասելի էի ինչն է վանում, չափդ իմացիր անծանոթ մադուն գրելուց։

----------


## John

> John, Դու ո՞վ ես, որ ինձ քննադատես, հիմա ասելի էի ինչն է վանում, չափդ իմացիր անծանոթ մադուն գրելուց։


ՔԵզ քննադատողն եմ արա, ասում ա ով ես։ Հարց ունես՝ նամակով գրի։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> John, Դու ո՞վ ես, որ ինձ քննադատես, հիմա ասելի էի ինչն է վանում, չափդ իմացիր անծանոթ մադուն գրելուց։


Aramblog, երբ ինչ–որ բան եք ներկայացնում հանրությանը, թեկուզ կայքի տեսքով, նշանակում է՝ ուզեք, թե չուզեք՝ կարծիքներ, էդ թվում և քննադատական, ստանալու եք։ Եթե պատրաստ չեք քննադատություն լսելու, ուրեմն միայն Ձեր մտերիմների համար արեք էդ աշխատանքը, որ հանկարծ կողմնակի մարդ չտեսնի ու չքննադատի։ Իսկ «...չի հանդուրժվի որևէ քննադատություն մեր հասցեին» արգելք–սպառնալիքը խոսում է քննադատությունից վախենալու և կատարելագործման պատրաստ չլինելու մասին ու հա, իսկապես վանում է։ Ուրիշ բան, եթե պարզապես տեղեկացնեիք, որ ստուդիայի աշխատանք չէ՝ խնդրելով քննադատելիս հաշվի առնել այդ հանգամանքը։ Բայց էդպես կտրուկ արգելք–սպառնալիքը հաստատ իմացեք՝ ոչ մի լավ բան չի խոստանում Ձեզ ու Ձեր աշխատանքին։ Քննադատությունը պարտադիր չի նշանակում Ձեր նկատմամբ թշնամական վերաբերմունք կամ Ձեր կատարած աշխատանքն ամեն գնով նսեմացնելու ձգտում։ Ուղղակի փորձեք գիտակցել դա։ Քննադատությունը նախ և առաջ սովորելու, կատարելագործվելու հնարավորություն է։ Ինքներդ մտածեք. Ձեզ չճանաչող մարդն ի՞նչ պատճառ կամ շահագրգռվածություն կարող է ունենալ Ձեր աշխատանքն ուղղակի՝ անհիմն կերպով քննադատելու համար։

----------

Cassiopeia (15.03.2016), John (15.03.2016), Smokie (15.03.2016), Աթեիստ (15.03.2016)

----------


## Aramblog

Ուլուանա շնորհակալ եմ կարծիքի համար, ես պատրաստ եմ լսել քննադատություններ, բայց երբ նշել են, որ ես մարդկանց օգտագործում եմ կայքի գովազդների հաշվին գումար աշխատելու համար, էդ արդեն ինձ ջղայնացրեց։ Կայքում միայն կա նվագարկիչի վրա գովազդ, որը ինձանով լիներ մաքուր կդնեի, բայց վիդեո հոսթինգը ցավոք գովազդներ է տեղադրում։ Ինչ վերաբերվում է միաձայն ֆիլմի վերևում գրված «ՍԱ ՍՏՈՒԴԻԱՅԻ ԱՇԽԱՏԱՆՔ ՉԷ և չի հանդուրժվի որևէ քննադատություն մեր հասցեին։» սա գրել եմ մի փոքր սխալ բառերով, իմ նպատակն է եղել տեղեկացնել, որ կարծիք հայտնելիս հաշվի առնեն անհատի աշխատանքը, որը ուղղվել է և էլ այդպես խիստ գրված չի։ Ես երկու տարի է թարգմանում եմ համակարգչային ծրագրեր և մեկ տարի հայերեն ֆիլմեր ու տեղադրում իմ բլոգում։ Ինչքանով է ճիշտ որևէ մեկը հայտնվի ու փնովի իմ արածը ու ինձ սխալ ներկայացնի։ Ցավում եմ, որ չստացվեց միասին ավելացնել հայերեն ֆիլմերի քանակը, ես կշարունակեմ ենթագրերով ֆիլմերի թարգմանությունը ու թող Աստված դատի ինձ վատը ցանկացողին։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ... թող Աստված դատի ինձ վատը ցանկացողին։


Սրա համար էլ առանձին թեմա կա Ակումբում։

----------

Աթեիստ (15.03.2016)

----------


## Chuk

Արամ ջան, նախ ուզում եմ ողջունեմ էնտուզիազմդ՝ սենց բան անելու: Հայերեն թարգմանված կինոների կարիք իրոք կա: Բայց ամեն դեպքում ես էլ ունեմ որոշակիորեն քննադատական խոսք ու քո թույլտվությամբ կխոսեմ էդ մասին (եթե հետաքրքիր չէ, կարող ես չկարդալ, խնդիր չկա):

Դու ասում ես, որ դերասանի իրական ձայնը հնչելով վերևից երկրորդ ձայն դնելը դիտողին լարված չի պահի: Թույլ տուր չհամաձայնել, դա սաստիկ լարված է պահում: Մի կողմից ֆոնային՝ իրական ձայնն այնքան կամաց է, որ հնչերանգները, առոգանությունը, համ ու հոտը չես կարողանում ընկալել, մյուս կողմից այնքան բարձր է, որ խանգարում է լսել թարգմանած լեզվով խոսքը: Այդպես՝ դեպքերի մեծ մասում: Էս առումով, ոնց նշեց Տիրիբունը, կարելի ա ուսումնասիրել ռուսական թարգմանությունները, որովհետև իրենք որոշակի վարպետության են հասել: Ավելին, կան ձայներ, որոնք արդեն իսկ ասոցացվում են կոնկրետ դերասանների հետ, ասենք Դե Նիրոյին կամ Ալ Պաչինոյին նույն ստուդիայում միշտ նույն մարդն է իրականացնում: Իրանք որպես կանոն ամբողջովին ջնջում են իրական ձայնը ու թողնում զուտ թարգմանածը: Բայց նախ նկատենք, որ դա վիթխարի ծախսերի հետ է կապված. 
1. Վարձատրություն պրոֆեսիոնալ թարգմանիչների
2. Վարձատրություն պրոֆեսիոնալ դերասանների
3. Ֆիլմի հեղինակային իրավունքների ձեռք բերում, այդ թվում ձեռք բերում ֆոնային ձայների
և այլն:

Պարզ է, որ դու էդ որակի գործ չես կարող անել, եթե նույնիսկ կարողանաս գումար ճարել, ապա մեր «պրոֆեսիոնալ դերասաններ»-ն էլ էդ վարպետությամբ չեն անում (վկան՝ հայերեն թարգմանված ֆիլմերն ու սերիալները), իսկ որ ավելի կարևոր է, ստեղի շուկան էնքան փոքր ա, որ ծախսերդ հանել չես կարողանա:

Ռուսերեն թարգմանած ֆիլմերի մեջ, իհարկե, կհանդիպենք քո նշած տիպի թարգմանություններ էլ: Դրանք հիմնականում երկու դեպքում են լինում. մասնավոր (չակերտավոր ասեմ՝ «խուժան») կազմակերպություններ ու անհատներ ոչ պրոֆեսիոնալ թարգմանություններ են անում՝ լավ տարբերակից առաջ ընկնելու, ինտերնետում գովազդով փող աշխատելու համար, մինչև որ նորմալ թարգմանվածը շուկա դուրս գա: Երկրորդ դեպքը ոչ էնքան «կարևոր» ֆիլմերն են, որոնց վրա էդքան ռեսուրս ծախսել չարժի: Ոնց տեսնում ես ռուսական շուկայում, որը թարգմանության մակարդակով իսկապես լավն է, քո ասած տարբերակը երկրորդ սորտային է:

Մի կարևոր բան. ի՞նչ ենք շահելու հայերեն ֆիլմեր ունենալուց: Եթե նպատակն ինքնանպատակ է, ապա ոչինչ: Եթե նպատակը հայերենը զարգացնելն է, ապա պետք է ոչ սիրողական գործ: Հավատա, որ ինչքան էլ քո արած գործը դուրդ գա ու կողքից քո մտերիմները գովեն, մի 100-200 հոգի էլ դիտող ճարես, քո արածը շարունակում է մնալ սիրողական: Սիրողական է պատահական մարդկանց առաջարկելը ձայնագրվել: Սիրողական է ձայնագրվել հեռախոսով: Սիրողական է մենակով նստել ու թարգմանելը: Որակյալ ապրանք, էս պայմաններում, ինչքան ուզում է հրաշալի նպատակներ ունենաս ու ինչքան ուզում է լավ լեզու իմանաս, չես կարող ստանալ: Եթե սրան գումարում ենք էն, որ քեզ օգնել ցանկացողին դու ոչ թե ուզում ես լսել ու ընդհանուր հայտարարի գալ, այլ ասում ես «իմ որոշածով ենք անելու» (հավատա, որ մենք գիտենք, որ քո թարգմանություններն էնքան դիտող չունեն, որ դու ըստ դրանց հասարակական կարծիք իմանաս), ապա եթե նույնիսկ էնտուզիազմով մի քանի հոգու գտնես, նրանք շատ շուտ կհոգնեն էդ գործից՝ իրենց կարծիքը հաշվի չառնելու, գործից որևէ օգուտ (նյութական կամ այլ) չունենալու ու այլ պատճառներով: Արդյունքում նման նախաձեռնությունը, ինչքան էլ ցավալի է, ի սկզբանե դատապարտված է ձախողման: Մանավանդ որ դու թարգմանելու ես ֆիլմեր, որոնք արդեն իսկ հասանելի են ռուսերեն կամ անգլերեն՝ այսինքն բնագրով կամ լավ թարգմանությամբ, ու որոնցից գոնե մեկը քո պոտենցիալ դիտողը հասկանալու է:

Շատ ավելի լավ միտք է ենթագրերով թարգմանելը: Շատ ավելի օգտակար է համակարգչային ծրագրերի թարգմանությունը, էնպես որ խորհուրդ կտամ որ այդ ուղղությունների վրա էնտուզիազմդ օգտագործես: Բայց դրական արդյունքի հասնելու համար մի կարևոր պայման պետք է ասեմ. այդ թարգմանություններից ՅՈՒՐԱՔԱՆՉՅՈՒՐԸ դիր քննարկման, դիր հենց էս կայքում էլ, ստեղ լիքը լավ մասնագետներ ու փորձառու մարդիկ կան: Ու պատրաստ եղիր քննադատության, ուղղումների, որովհետև էստեղ գիտենք թե քննադատել, թե քննադատության արդյունավետությունը, օգուտը: Դրանց շնորհիվ լիքը լավ բան է ստեղծվել, եթե միայն գործ անողը պատրաստ է այն լսել: Ես ինքս եմ էդ սուր քննադատությունները էստեղ լսել արդյունքում մի քանի օրից էս կայքը դառնալու ա 10 տարեկան՝ չկորցնելով իր արդիականությունը:

Բռնածդ գործերին հաջողություն եմ ցանկանում:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.03.2016), John (15.03.2016), Smokie (15.03.2016), _Հրաչ_ (15.03.2016), Աթեիստ (15.03.2016), Տրիբուն (15.03.2016)

----------


## Aramblog

Chuk, շնորհակալ եմ, ո՞վ է կարողանում այստեղ գրառումը ջնջել, ցանկանում եմ իմ այս հայտարարված առաջարկի գրառումը հեռացնել։

----------


## Chuk

> Chuk, շնորհակալ եմ, ո՞վ է կարողանում այստեղ գրառումը ջնջել, ցանկանում եմ իմ այս հայտարարված առաջարկի գրառումը հեռացնել։


Արամ ջան, կանոններ չխախտող գրառումները չենք ջնջում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արամ ջան, կանոններ չխախտող գրառումները չենք ջնջում:


Մի խաբի ․․․ լավ էլ ջնջում եք։ Իսկ էս մեկը չեք ուզում ջնջեք, քանի որ ուզում եք մարդու գաղափարը ձեզանով անեք, փող աշխատեք։ Հենա Աթեիստենք արդեն մրցակցության հոտն առել էին, ու կոլեկտիվ գրոհեցին, աջակցելու փոխարեն։

----------

Cassiopeia (15.03.2016), Աթեիստ (15.03.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Մի կարևոր բան. ի՞նչ ենք շահելու հայերեն ֆիլմեր ունենալուց: Եթե նպատակն ինքնանպատակ է, ապա ոչինչ: Եթե նպատակը հայերենը զարգացնելն է, ապա պետք է ոչ սիրողական գործ: Հավատա, որ ինչքան էլ քո արած գործը դուրդ գա ու կողքից քո մտերիմները գովեն, մի 100-200 հոգի էլ դիտող ճարես, քո արածը շարունակում է մնալ սիրողական: Սիրողական է պատահական մարդկանց առաջարկելը ձայնագրվել: Սիրողական է ձայնագրվել հեռախոսով: Սիրողական է մենակով նստել ու թարգմանելը: Որակյալ ապրանք, էս պայմաններում, ինչքան ուզում է հրաշալի նպատակներ ունենաս ու ինչքան ուզում է լավ լեզու իմանաս, չես կարող ստանալ:


Չուկ, էրեխեք, ինչո՞ւ չի կարելի սիրողական որակի որևէ բան անել սիրողաբար: Ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա քննարկումը, քննադատությունը տանել կարծես թե գործ ունես պրոֆեսիանալ աշխատանքի հետ: Սիրողն երևի շնորհիվ էլ հենց կարելի ա մի օր հասնել պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի: Կարելի ա հեռախոսով ոչ միայն ձայնագրվել, այլև ֆիլմ նկարահանել, պարզ ա, որ չի լինի Սկորսեզեի որակ, բայց մարդ ա արել ա, ուզել ա, լավ ա արել: Կամ ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա ինչ-որ բան անելուց պարտադիր հանրային կամ անհատական շահ հետապնդել, ինչի՞ չի կարելի անել, որովհետև ուզում եմ: Ի՞նչ մի շուգատ ենք լինում սիրողականությունից:

Ինձ թվում ա կարելի ա երբեմն թողնել մարդն ինքն իր ուզածով շարժվի, ինքնակատարելագործվի, զգա վատն ու լավը, թեկուզ վերջում ձախողի, քան թևաթափ անել: Ես որ սենց կոլեկտիվ քննադատություններից սովորաբար թևաթափ եմ լինում, սովորաբար չէ, միշտ, ու արդյունքում ոչ մի արդյունքի չեմ հասնում տվյալ գործում, որը բարիս ցանկացող մարդկանց կողմից քարուքանդ քննադատության ա ենթարկվում:  Ձեր գործն ա իհարկե, բայց պետք չի պարտադրել, թե ընդւոնիր մեր ակումբում եղած պրոֆեսիոնալների ու փորձառուների քննադատությունը:

----------

Smokie (15.03.2016), Նիկեա (16.03.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չուկ, էրեխեք, ինչո՞ւ չի կարելի սիրողական որակի որևէ բան անել սիրողաբար: Ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա քննարկումը, քննադատությունը տանել կարծես թե գործ ունես պրոֆեսիանալ աշխատանքի հետ: Սիրողն երևի շնորհիվ էլ հենց կարելի ա մի օր հասնել պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի: Կարելի ա հեռախոսով ոչ միայն ձայնագրվել, այլև ֆիլմ նկարահանել, պարզ ա, որ չի լինի Սկորսեզեի որակ, բայց մարդ ա արել ա, ուզել ա, լավ ա արել: Կամ ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա ինչ-որ բան անելուց պարտադիր հանրային կամ անհատական շահ հետապնդել, ինչի՞ չի կարելի անել, որովհետև ուզում եմ: Ի՞նչ մի շուգատ ենք լինում սիրողականությունից:
> 
> Ինձ թվում ա կարելի ա երբեմն թողնել մարդն ինքն իր ուզածով շարժվի, ինքնակատարելագործվի, զգա վատն ու լավը, թեկուզ վերջում ձախողի, քան թևաթափ անել: Ես որ սենց կոլեկտիվ քննադատություններից սովորաբար թևաթափ եմ լինում, սովորաբար չէ, միշտ, ու արդյունքում ոչ մի արդյունքի չեմ հասնում տվյալ գործում, որը բարիս ցանկացող մարդկանց կողմից քարուքանդ քննադատության ա ենթարկվում:  Ձեր գործն ա իհարկե, բայց պետք չի պարտադրել, թե ընդւոնիր մեր ակումբում եղած պրոֆեսիոնալների ու փորձառուների քննադատությունը:


Դե այ Պողոս առաքյալ, է ․․․  :LOL:

----------


## Շինարար

> Դե այ Պողոս առաքյալ, է ․․․


Էն մի թեմայում էլ քեզ եմ պատասխանել, Պողոս առաքյալին չեմ համակրում, մի ուրիշ առաքյալ չկա՞ր:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, էրեխեք, ինչո՞ւ չի կարելի սիրողական որակի որևէ բան անել սիրողաբար: Ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա քննարկումը, քննադատությունը տանել կարծես թե գործ ունես պրոֆեսիանալ աշխատանքի հետ: Սիրողն երևի շնորհիվ էլ հենց կարելի ա մի օր հասնել պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի: Կարելի ա հեռախոսով ոչ միայն ձայնագրվել, այլև ֆիլմ նկարահանել, պարզ ա, որ չի լինի Սկորսեզեի որակ, բայց մարդ ա արել ա, ուզել ա, լավ ա արել: Կամ ի՞նչ պարտադիր ա ինչ-որ բան անելուց պարտադիր հանրային կամ անհատական շահ հետապնդել, ինչի՞ չի կարելի անել, որովհետև ուզում եմ: Ի՞նչ մի շուգատ ենք լինում սիրողականությունից:
> 
> Ինձ թվում ա կարելի ա երբեմն թողնել մարդն ինքն իր ուզածով շարժվի, ինքնակատարելագործվի, զգա վատն ու լավը, թեկուզ վերջում ձախողի, քան թևաթափ անել: Ես որ սենց կոլեկտիվ քննադատություններից սովորաբար թևաթափ եմ լինում, սովորաբար չէ, միշտ, ու արդյունքում ոչ մի արդյունքի չեմ հասնում տվյալ գործում, որը բարիս ցանկացող մարդկանց կողմից քարուքանդ քննադատության ա ենթարկվում:  Ձեր գործն ա իհարկե, բայց պետք չի պարտադրել, թե ընդւոնիր մեր ակումբում եղած պրոֆեսիոնալների ու փորձառուների քննադատությունը:


Շին ջան, դու ասում ես, որ մենք թևաթափ ենք անում մարդուն ու ասում ենք, որ սիրողական ոճի բան չի կարելի անել: Ես քո հետ սիրով կհամաձայնվեմ, որ թևաթափ անել չի կարելի, ու որ սիրողական գործն էլ իր տեղն ունի: Բայց հիմա արի վերընթերցենք ու տեսնենք ո՞վ է թևաթափել ու ո՞վ է ասել, որ սիրողական անել չի կարելի: Նայիր, կարծիք հայտնողներից են Cassiopean ու Ateist-ը, ովքեր ներկայացրին իրենց՝ սիրողական աշխատանքը: Ի՞նչ է, կարծում ես սիրողական գործ անողը ասում է, թե սիրողականն ինքնին վա՞տ բան է: Ես գրեցի ու իմ հիմնավորումները բերեցի, թե ինչի՞ եմ դուբլյաժն էս տարբերակով համարում ժամանակի կորուստ, բայց նույն գրառման վերջում կոչ արեցի շարունակել գործը ենթագրերով ու նաև ծրագրեր թարգմանել: Ի՞նչ է, կարծում ես, որ ենթագրերովն ու ծրագրերը արդեն պրոֆեսիոնալ են լինելու: Ոչ Շին ջան, նորից սիրողական են լինելու, բայց բազմաթիվ պատճառներով իրենք ավելի շատ շանս ունեն օգտակար բան դառնալու: Դրա համար էլ նորից մարդուն կոչ արեցի, էդ թարգմանությունները դնել հանրային  քննարկման, որտև միայն քննարկումը, այլ ոչ թե «վայ շատ լավ բան ես արել» տիպի մեկնաբանությունները իրեն կօգնեն կատարելագործվել ու առաջ գնալ: Սա թևաթա՞փ անել է, թե՞ առաջխաղացման ճանապարհ ցույց տալ: 

Շին ջան, մարդը պարտավոր չի ընդունել քննադատությունը, բայց այ ես կարող եմ նման կոչ անել իրեն ու դու ինքդ էլ գիտես, որ էստեղի կարծիքներն ու քննադատությունը կարող են մարդուն օգնել: Էնպես որ արի կլինի հրեշտակիդ թևերը գլխիցդ մի քիչ հեռու տար, որտև կարծես աչքերդ փակել են ու լավ չես տեսնում կարդացածդ:

----------

Mr. Annoying (15.03.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էն մի թեմայում էլ քեզ եմ պատասխանել, Պողոս առաքյալին չեմ համակրում, մի ուրիշ առաքյալ չկա՞ր:


Շին ջան, 13 առաքյալ կա, քո ճաշակով որին ուզում ես ընտրի։

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, դու ասում ես, որ մենք թևաթափ ենք անում մարդուն ու ասում ենք, որ սիրողական ոճի բան չի կարելի անել: Ես քո հետ սիրով կհամաձայնվեմ, որ թևաթափ անել չի կարելի, ու որ սիրողական գործն էլ իր տեղն ունի: Բայց հիմա արի վերընթերցենք ու տեսնենք ո՞վ է թևաթափել ու ո՞վ է ասել, որ սիրողական անել չի կարելի: Նայիր, կարծիք հայտնողներից են Cassiopean ու Ateist-ը, ովքեր ներկայացրին իրենց՝ սիրողական աշխատանքը: Ի՞նչ է, կարծում ես սիրողական գործ անողը ասում է, թե սիրողականն ինքնին վա՞տ բան է: Ես գրեցի ու իմ հիմնավորումները բերեցի, թե ինչի՞ եմ դուբլյաժն էս տարբերակով համարում ժամանակի կորուստ, բայց նույն գրառման վերջում կոչ արեցի շարունակել գործը ենթագրերով ու նաև ծրագրեր թարգմանել: Ի՞նչ է, կարծում ես, որ ենթագրերովն ու ծրագրերը արդեն պրոֆեսիոնալ են լինելու: Ոչ Շին ջան, նորից սիրողական են լինելու, բայց բազմաթիվ պատճառներով իրենք ավելի շատ շանս ունեն օգտակար բան դառնալու: Դրա համար էլ նորից մարդուն կոչ արեցի, էդ թարգմանությունները դնել հանրային  քննարկման, որտև միայն քննարկումը, այլ ոչ թե «վայ շատ լավ բան ես արել» տիպի մեկնաբանությունները իրեն կօգնեն կատարելագործվել ու առաջ գնալ: Սա թևաթա՞փ անել է, թե՞ առաջխաղացման ճանապարհ ցույց տալ: 
> 
> Շին ջան, մարդը պարտավոր չի ընդունել քննադատությունը, բայց այ ես կարող եմ նման կոչ անել իրեն ու դու ինքդ էլ գիտես, որ էստեղի կարծիքներն ու քննադատությունը կարող են մարդուն օգնել: Էնպես որ արի կլինի հրեշտակիդ թևերը գլխիցդ մի քիչ հեռու տար, որտև կարծես աչքերդ փակել են ու լավ չես տեսնում կարդացածդ:


Արտ, երբ մի չորս-հինգ հոգի սկսում ա խորհուրդ տալ միանգամից սենց խմբակային, մի տեսակ մարդու աչքերը հա փակվում են ու աչքին հակառակորդի գրոհ ա երևում, ինչքան ուզում ա բարի լինեն խորհրդատուների նպատակների: Ես ձեզ գիտեմ, բայց էս մարդը՝ չէ: Ես ինձ իրա տեղն եմ դնում ու իմ պրիզմայիով եմ սենց ասած նայում: Նույնիսկ իմ ամենահարազատ մարդիկ, որ մեկ էլ ձայն ձայնի տված սկսում են խորհուրդներ տալ, շատ վատ եմ տանում, հո իրանց նպատակները ամենաբարին են: Չգիտեմ, ես էս մարդու ռեակցիան հասկանում եմ, մակարդակին պետք չէր կպչել, սիրուն չնայվեց, բայց նեղվելը լրիվ հասկանում եմ:  


Հրեշտակի դեր ստանձնելու ցանկություն ես հաստատ չունեմ, ես չեմ վայթե բարեկամաբար խորհուրդներ տալիս նորեկներին, իսկ ո՞վ ա տեսել անտարբեր հրեշտակ, էս թեմայում ակտիվ գրառողների մեջ փնտրեք հրեշտակներին :Diablo:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, երբ մի չորս-հինգ հոգի սկսում ա խորհուրդ տալ միանգամից սենց խմբակային, մի տեսակ մարդու աչքերը հա փակվում են ու աչքին հակառակորդի գրոհ ա երևում, ինչքան ուզում ա բարի լինեն խորհրդատուների նպատակների: Ես ձեզ գիտեմ, բայց էս մարդը՝ չէ: Ես ինձ իրա տեղն եմ դնում ու իմ պրիզմայիով եմ սենց ասած նայում: Նույնիսկ իմ ամենահարազատ մարդիկ, որ մեկ էլ ձայն ձայնի տված սկսում են խորհուրդներ տալ, շատ վատ եմ տանում, հո իրանց նպատակները ամենաբարին են: Չգիտեմ, ես էս մարդու ռեակցիան հասկանում եմ, մակարդակին պետք չէր կպչել, սիրուն չնայվեց, բայց նեղվելը լրիվ հասկանում եմ:  
> 
> 
> Հրեշտակի դեր ստանձնելու ցանկություն ես հաստատ չունեմ, ես չեմ վայթե բարեկամաբար խորհուրդներ տալիս նորեկներին, իսկ ո՞վ ա տեսել անտարբեր հրեշտակ, էս թեմայում ակտիվ գրառողների մեջ փնտրեք հրեշտակներին


Շին ջան, ես կարծում եմ, որ քննարկման վերջում Արամը բոլորիս դիրքորոշումն էլ հասկացավ ու իրան վատ չի զգա, եթե չշարունակես էս «հրեշտակային» գրառումներով բզբզալ  :Smile: 

Ես սիրում եմ, որ մարդիկ Արամի նկատմամբ էնտուզիազմ են ունենում: Ակումբում էդպիսի շատերն են եղել, իրանցից շատերը նման քննադատության մեջով անցել են ու հիմա շնորհակալ են դրա համար: Բայց էդ քննարկումներից շատերում դու էսպես գրառում արած կլինես  :Jpit:

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին ջան, ես կարծում եմ, որ քննարկման վերջում Արամը բոլորիս դիրքորոշումն էլ հասկացավ ու իրան վատ չի զգա, եթե չշարունակես էս «հրեշտակային» գրառումներով բզբզալ 
> 
> Ես սիրում եմ, որ մարդիկ Արամի նկատմամբ էնտուզիազմ են ունենում: Ակումբում էդպիսի շատերն են եղել, իրանցից շատերը նման քննադատության մեջով անցել են ու հիմա շնորհակալ են դրա համար: *Բայց էդ քննարկումներից շատերում դու էսպես գրառում արած կլինես*


Տարօրինակ ոչինչ չկա, որովհետև ես ինքս ծանր եմ տանում քննադատությունը  :Dntknw:  Չգիտեմ՝ ում մասին ես ասում, բայց ես լիքը մարդիկ եմ հիշում, ովքեր ուղղակի դադարել են ակումբ մտնել, ու շատ դեպքերում ես էսպիսի գրառում չունեմ էդ թեմաներում, որովհետև միշտ չի, որ ուզում եմ միջամտել, հիմա էս պահին քննադատության թեման ինձ անհանգստացնում ա, դրա համար արտահայտվեցի: Իսկ հրեշտակներ, էլի եմ ասում, օգնողների մեջ փնտրեք, ոչ թե անտարբերների:

----------


## Chuk

> Տարօրինակ ոչինչ չկա, որովհետև ես ինքս ծանր եմ տանում քննադատությունը  Չգիտեմ՝ ում մաիսն ես ասում, բայց ես լիքը մարդիկ եմ հիշում, ովքեր ուղղակի դադարել են ակումբ մտնել, ու շատ դեպքերում ես էսպիսի գրառում չունեմ էդ թեմաներում, որովհետև միշտ չի, որ ուզում եմ միջամտել, հիմա էս պահին քննադատության թեման ինձ անհանգստացնում ա, դրա համար արտահայտվեցի: Իսկ հրեշշտակներ, էլի եմ ասում, օգնողների մեջ փնտրեք, ոչ թե անտարբերների:


Շին, կամավորագրվիր ու մասնակցիր թարգմանությանը, օգնիր Արամին  :Smile:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.03.2016), Տրիբուն (15.03.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, կամավորագրվիր ու մասնակցիր թարգմանությանը, օգնիր Արամին


Ինձ բացարձակ հետաքրքիր չի: Ինչի՞ պիտի օգնեմ: Խի՞ հոր հրեշտակ չեմ: ինչի՞ հենց մի բանում ձեզ հետ համաձայն չեմ, պիտի ինչ-որ գործանական քայլեր ձեռնարկեմ, մեկ էլ էն հոգեառ  տատուպապերի թեմայում էր, մեկը բա՝ տար դու պահի, չես կարծո՞ւմ, որ լուրջ չի սենց բան գրելը:

----------


## Chuk

> Ինձ բացարձակ հետաքրքիր չի: Ինչի՞ պիտի օգնեմ: Խի՞ հոր հրեշտակ չեմ: ինչի՞ հենց մի բանում ձեզ հետ համաձայն չեմ, պիտի ինչ-որ գործանական քայլեր ձեռնարկեմ, մեկ էլ էն հոգեառ  տատուպապերի թեմայում էր, մեկը բա՝ տար դու պահի, չես կարծո՞ւմ, որ լուրջ չի սենց բան գրելը:


Բա ինչի՞ քո կարծիքով ես պետք ա քո պատկերացրած ձևով կարծիք հայտնեմ, իսկ դու չպետք ա իմ ասածն անես  :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (15.03.2016), Շինարար (15.03.2016)

----------


## Շինարար

> Բա ինչի՞ քո կարծիքով ես պետք ա քո պատկերացրած ձևով կարծիք հայտնեմ, իսկ դու չպետք ա իմ ասածն անես


Օք, Չուկ ջան  :Վարդ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս թեմայի վերնագիրը փոխեք էլի: Փորձեցի նուրբ հասկացնել, էն էլ երևի չհասկացվեց: Հայերենում էս պասիվներն աչք ու ականջ են սղոցում, սարքեք «Իմ մոնտաժած արտասահմանյան ֆիլմին անհրաժեշտ են ձայներ»:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինձ բացարձակ հետաքրքիր չի: Ինչի՞ պիտի օգնեմ: Խի՞ հոր հրեշտակ չեմ: ինչի՞ հենց մի բանում ձեզ հետ համաձայն չեմ, պիտի ինչ-որ գործանական քայլեր ձեռնարկեմ, *մեկ էլ էն հոգեառ  տատուպապերի թեմայում էր*, մեկը բա՝ տար դու պահի, չես կարծո՞ւմ, որ լուրջ չի սենց բան գրելը:


Ախպեր, էս ի՜նչ բոմբ թեմայա եղել, ես չեմ հիշում ․․․ մի հատ լինքը տվեք, գնամ թարգմանեմ ․․․ է ․․․․ գոնե կարդամ։

----------

Աթեիստ (15.03.2016)

----------


## Aramblog

Chuk Սա հայտնվում է Գուգլ որոնողական համակարգում նաև իմ հայտարարությունում մայլ հասցե կա նշված, կխնդրեի հեռացնել գրառումը, սա այդ դեպքը չէ, որ կարելի է գրառումը պահել։ Մարդու խոսքը իր անձնական սեփականությունն է և ես չեմ ցանկանում իմ խոսքը մնա այս կայքում։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Chuk Սա հայտնվում է Գուգլ որոնողական համակարգում նաև իմ հայտարարությունում մայլ հասցե կա նշված, կխնդրեի հեռացնել գրառումը, սա այդ դեպքը չէ, որ կարելի է գրառումը պահել։ Մարդու խոսքը իր անձնական սեփականությունն է և ես չեմ ցանկանում իմ խոսքը մնա այս կայքում։


Հոպ ախպեր ․․․ դու քո անձնական սեփականությունը քո առաջին գրառումով արդեն դարձրել ես հանրային սեփականություն։ Քո գրառման նկատմամբ ես ու Շինարարը հիմա նույնքան իրավունք ունենք, որքան դու։ 

Ես խնդրում եմ ադմինիստրացիային հարգել հանրային սեփականության իրավունքը։

----------


## Chuk

> Chuk Սա հայտնվում է Գուգլ որոնողական համակարգում նաև իմ հայտարարությունում մայլ հասցե կա նշված, կխնդրեի հեռացնել գրառումը, սա այդ դեպքը չէ, որ կարելի է գրառումը պահել։ Մարդու խոսքը իր անձնական սեփականությունն է և ես չեմ ցանկանում իմ խոսքը մնա այս կայքում։


Email հասցեն ջնջեցի:

----------


## Aramblog

Ներքևում նաև կայքի հղում կա դա էլ կխնդրեի ջնջել։

----------


## Chuk

> Ներքևում նաև կայքի հղում կա դա էլ կխնդրեի ջնջել։


Email հասցեն ջնջեցի, որպեսզի չդառնա SPAM BOT-երի զոհ:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ախպեր, էս ի՜նչ բոմբ թեմայա եղել, ես չեմ հիշում ․․․ մի հատ լինքը տվեք, գնամ թարգմանեմ ․․․ է ․․․․ գոնե կարդամ։


Դու էդտեղ գրառումներ էլ ունես՝ http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/6...A2%D5%A5%D5%BC

----------


## Aramblog

Ես կդիմեմ դատարան կայքի ու մարդկանց միջև սխալ իրավունքեր սահմանելու համար, ձեր կայքը միանգամից կփակվի, վերջին անգամ եմ նորմալ խնդրում հեռացնել իմ ընդհանուր գրառումը։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Chuk Սա հայտնվում է Գուգլ որոնողական համակարգում նաև իմ հայտարարությունում մայլ հասցե կա նշված, կխնդրեի հեռացնել գրառումը, սա այդ դեպքը չէ, որ կարելի է գրառումը պահել։ Մարդու խոսքը իր անձնական սեփականությունն է և ես չեմ ցանկանում իմ խոսքը մնա այս կայքում։


Աչքիս ակումբի կանոնադրությունը չես կարդացել գրանցվելիս  :Wink:

----------


## Aramblog

> Աչքիս ակումբի կանոնադրությունը չես կարդացել գրանցվելիս


Ոչինչ դատարանը կկարդա ու կփակի այս ակումբը։

----------


## Chuk

> Ոչինչ դատարանը կկարդա ու կփակի այս ակումբը։


Ինչ արած, փորձում էի լավ հարաբերություններ ստեղծել, խորհուրդներ տալ, եթե արձագանքը այդպիսին է, ապա բարի երթ:

----------


## Aramblog

Chuk Եթե իմ խոսքը որևէ մեկը սեփականացրել է ինչպե՞ս պիտի արձագանքեի։ Մինչև վաղը ժամանակ կա, բարի եղեք հեռացնել այս գրառումը ֆորումից։

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ, Արամ ջան, ի տարբերություն ակումբի, որտեղ մարդիկ ազատ մտնում ու գրում են իրենց մտքերը, ու չկա որևէ հեղինակային իրավունքի խախտում, քո կայքում ամբողջովին անօրինական ինֆորմացիա է, ծայրեծայր հեղինակային իրավունքների խախտումներ:

Դու դեռ հնարավորություն ունես վերլուծելու էստեղի ողջ խոսակցությունը ու դառնալու ակումբի անդամ, օգուտ քաղելու ակումբից ու էստեղի կարծիքներից: Անգամ այս վերջին անհավասարակշիռ գրառումից հետո վրադ չարացած չեմ (վստահ եմ՝ մյուսներն էլ) ու պատրաստ ենք ընդունել մեր ընտանիք  :Wink:

----------

CactuSoul (16.03.2016), Cassiopeia (15.03.2016), Աթեիստ (15.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Պոպկոռն առա եկա, բարև Aramblog

----------

Cassiopeia (15.03.2016), Mr. Annoying (15.03.2016), Նիկեա (16.03.2016)

----------


## Aramblog

Chuk ես կմնամ կայքում, եթե հարգեն իմ խոսքը և ջնջեն այս գրառումը։ Ինչ վերաբերվում է իմ կայքին, երբ պարունակության տերը ցանկանա որ ջնջվի, ես կջնջեմ ու այսպիսի մեծ պատմություն չի դառնա։

----------


## Chuk

> Chuk ես կմնամ կայքում, եթե հարգեն իմ խոսքը և ջնջեն այս գրառումը։ Ինչ վերաբերվում է իմ կայքին, երբ պարունակության տերը ցանկանա որ ջնջվի, ես կջնջեմ ու այսպիսի մեծ պատմություն չի դառնա։


Արամ ջան,
հիմա նայիր, հանգիստ փորձեմ քեզ ներկայացնել իրավիճակը:

Սեփական կամքով սեփական գրառում արել ես դու: Դրանից հետո քո գրառումը ստացել է արձագանքներ, որոնք քո տերմինաբանությամբ տվյալ անձանց մտավոր սեփականությունն են: Հեռացնելով այդ գրառումը իմաստազրկվում է մնացած ամբողջ խոսակցությունը: Հիմա նայենք զուտ բարոյական կողմով. դու գրել ես, մարդիկ սրտացավորեն արձագանքել են, քո կարծիքով քո կողմից ազնի՞վ կլինի այդ մարդկանց ծախսած ժամանակը զրոյացնելը: Տալով քո համաձայնությունը գրառումը ֆորումում հայտնվելու, դու արդեն դա դարձրել ես հանրային: Դա նույնն է, որ գնաս ասենք հանրահավաքում խոսես իսկ հետո պահանջես քո խոսքը չհեռարձակել: 

Ինչ վերաբերում է հղմանը, ապա ցանկացած կայք կարող է տեղադրել հասցե քո կայքին, մեջբերել քո կայքից ինֆորմացիա՝ տալով հղում: Դա որևէ կերպ մարդու անձնական կամ հեղինակային իրավունքի խախտում չի:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.03.2016), Աթեիստ (15.03.2016)

----------


## Aramblog

Chuk Պարզ է, գրառումը թող մնա, միայն հեռացրեք երկրորդ տողում գրած իմ բլոգի հղումը, որ Գուգլով նոր մարդիկ չմտնեն այստեղ հետո էլ իմ բլոգ։

----------


## Chuk

> Chuk Պարզ է, գրառումը թող մնա, միայն հեռացրեք երկրորդ տողում գրած իմ բլոգի հղումը, որ Գուգլով նոր մարդիկ չմտնեն այստեղ հետո էլ իմ բլոգ։


Արամ ջան, գրառմանս մեջ բացատրեցի, որ հղման առկայությունը որևէ կերպ չի կարող դիտարկվել որպես քո իրավունքների խախտում: Ամեն դեպքում զուտ մարդկային առումով հաշվի առնելով, որ գուցե քեզ ինչ-ինչ պատճառներով հիմա վատ ես զգում հղման առկայությունից, ու քանի որ ինքդ արդեն կայքում էջը կարծես թե փոխել էիր ու հղումը տանում էր գոյություն չունեցող էջ, հղումը ջնջեցի: Բայց ուզում եմ հստակ իմանաս, ով երբ ուզի քո կայքի հղումը կարող է դնել ինչպես ակումբում, այնպես էլ ցանկացած կայքում: Դու որևէ իրավունք չունես դա արգելելու, ինչպես և ես չեմ կարող քեզ արգելել ասենք ակումբի հղումը դնել քո կայքում, կամ որևէ կայքի տեր դա արգելի որևէ այլ կայքի:

Քեզ լավագույնն եմ ցանկանում, ու նաև մտածի էստեղ գրվածների մասին, ոչ մեկը քեզ թշնամի չի ու ոչ մեկը քո վատը չի ուզում, եթե իհարկե քո խոսքով դրան չհասնես:

----------

Cassiopeia (15.03.2016), Աթեիստ (15.03.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Chuk Պարզ է, գրառումը թող մնա, միայն հեռացրեք երկրորդ տողում գրած իմ բլոգի հղումը, որ Գուգլով նոր մարդիկ չմտնեն այստեղ հետո էլ իմ բլոգ։


Ես էտ բլոգի հղումով նոր մտա, պոռնո բացեց: Թող մնա էլի, ինչ կլինի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պոպկոռն առա եկա, բարև Aramblog


Պոպկոռնը թարգի, փաստաբան վարձի։ Շուռա, մեզ դատում են։

----------

Աթեիստ (15.03.2016)

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> Պոպկոռնը թարգի, փաստաբան վարձի։ Շուռա, մեզ դատում են։


***իս չի  :Tongue: 

Վայ-վայ, ակումբցիների որակական մակարդակը կրկին գցեցի։

----------

Աթեիստ (15.03.2016)

----------


## Aramblog

Տրիբունի գրած «Ես էտ բլոգի հղումով նոր մտա, պոռնո բացեց: Թող մնա էլի, ինչ կլինի» տողը ապացուցեց, որ չարժե մնալ այս կայքում, ես էլ երբեք չեմ մտնի այստեղ առավելևս գրառում չեմ անի։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբունի գրած «Ես էտ բլոգի հղումով նոր մտա, պոռնո բացեց: Թող մնա էլի, ինչ կլինի» տողը ապացուցեց, որ չարժե մնալ այս կայքում, ես էլ երբեք չեմ մտնի այստեղ առավելևս գրառում չեմ անի։


Փաստորեն էրոտիկ ֆիլմեր չեք թարգմանում։  :Sad:  Չնայած կարելի էր հենց դրանից էլ սկսել։ Չորս բառ, երկու ձայնային էֆեկտ, եւ ունենք լիարժեք հայերեն ֆիլմ։

----------


## Smokie

Տրիբուն ջան տեսնում ես մարդը առանց էդ էլ թեթև չի տանում քննադատությունը ու հումորները, ինչու՞ ես կրակի վրա յուղ լցնում:

Ախր  ինչքան էլ ճիշտ լինես՝ խրախճանքը շարունակելով ավելի ես բարդացնելու  ամեն ինչ ու օգուտ չես տա:
Մարդը վերջապես սկսում էր հասկանալ, որ էստեղ թշնամիներ չեն



> Chuk ես կմնամ կայքում.........


Կներես իհարկե, բայց կարծես դիտմամբ ուզում էիր հենց սրան հասնել



> ............... ես էլ երբեք չեմ մտնի այստեղ առավելևս գրառում չեմ անի։

----------

Cassiopeia (15.03.2016), Rammstein (16.03.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան տեսնում ես մարդը առանց էդ էլ թեթև չի տանում քննադատությունը ու հումորները, ինչու՞ ես կրակի վրա յուղ լցնում:
> 
> Ախր  ինչքան էլ ճիշտ լինես՝ խրախճանքը շարունակելով ավելի ես բարդացնելու  ամեն ինչ ու օգուտ չես տա:
> Մարդը վերջապես սկսում էր հասկանալ, որ էստեղ թշնամիներ չեն
> 
> Կներես իհարկե, բայց կարծես դիտմամբ ուզում էիր հենց սրան հասնել


Լաց ու կոց, ողբ ու հառաչանք։ Սմոկի, հարգելիս, մեզ ուզում էին դատի տալ։

----------


## Smokie

> Լաց ու կոց, ողբ ու հառաչանք։ Սմոկի, հարգելիս, մեզ ուզում էին դատի տալ։


Տրիբուն ջան բայց ի՞նչ անենք, որ էս մարդը շատ բան չէր հասկանում: Չուկը հո համոզե՞ց իրեն, որ ոչ մի անօրեն ու վատ բան ոչ ոք չի արել իր դեմ ու հատկապես դատի տալու անհրաժեշտություն չկա: Դու՞ ինչու ես անհանգստանում դատի համար, եթե ոչ մի սխալ բան չէիր արել ու վտանգ էլ չէր լինի: Մարդ զայրույթի պահերին ինչ ասես կարող ա ասել ու ինչքան սպառնալիք ասես կարող ա տալ: :Pardon:

----------

Արշակ (19.03.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան բայց ի՞նչ անենք, որ էս մարդը շատ բան չէր հասկանում: Չուկը հո համոզե՞ց իրեն, որ ոչ մի անօրեն ու վատ բան ոչ ոք չի արել իր դեմ ու հատկապես դատի տալու անհրաժեշտություն չկա: Դու՞ ինչու ես անհանգստանում դատի համար, եթե ոչ մի սխալ բան չէիր արել: Մարդ զայրույթի պահերին ինչ ասես կարող ա ասել ու ինչքան սպառնալիք ասես կարող ա տալ:


Էկզոտիկ պրոդյուսերի համար դարդ անելու փոխարեն, մի քիչ էլ հազար տարվա ակումբակից ընկերոջ մասին մտածի - կարող վախեցած եմ, սիրտս լավ չի, նոր անդամներին չեմ վստահում, անդամաֆոբիա ունեմ։

----------

Mr. Annoying (15.03.2016), Աթեիստ (15.03.2016), Յոհաննես (12.02.2019)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Էկզոտիկ պրոդյուսերի համար դարդ անելու փոխարեն, մի քիչ էլ հազար տարվա ակումբակից ընկերոջ մասին մտածի - կարող վախեցած եմ, սիրտս լավ չի, նոր անդամներին չեմ վստահում, *անդամաֆոբիա ունեմ*։


Կուզե՞ս խոսել

----------

Mr. Annoying (15.03.2016), Աթեիստ (15.03.2016), Նիկեա (16.03.2016), Ռուֆուս (15.03.2016), Տրիբուն (15.03.2016)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կուզե՞ս խոսել


Յոհի ջան, մտքովս հենց նոր դու էիր անցնում։ Հա, կուզեմ ...

----------

Աթեիստ (15.03.2016)

----------


## Smokie

> Էկզոտիկ պրոդյուսերի համար դարդ անելու փոխարեն, մի քիչ էլ հազար տարվա ակումբակից ընկերոջ մասին մտածի - կարող վախեցած եմ, սիրտս լավ չի, նոր անդամներին չեմ վստահում, անդամաֆոբիա ունեմ։


Պահո՜, ինձանից էլ է՞իր վախեցել երբ գրանցվեցի: :Scare: 

Զգուշանում ես՝ դա քո իրավունքն ա եղբայր, իսկ ես գտնում էի/գտնում եմ, որ արդեն իմաստ չուներ էդպես շարունակելը՝ հազիվ էր հանդարտվել: 
Ավել-պակասի համար կներես :Pardon:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պահո՜, ինձանից էլ է՞իր վախեցել երբ գրանցվեցի:
> 
> Զգուշանում ես՝ դա քո իրավունքն ա եղբայր, իսկ ես գտնում էի/գտնում եմ, որ արդեն իմաստ չուներ էդպես շարունակելը՝ հազիվ էր հանդարտվել: 
> Ավել-պակասի համար կներես


Չէ, դու լավն էիր, վախենալու չէիր.... 

Սմոկ ջան, ապեր, շատ խորացար պարզ իրավիճակում։ Նա տրտմեց, Չուկը համոզեց, Տրիբունը խոչընդոտեց ....

Եթե տխրում ես, կարամ պրոդյուսերից ներողություն խնդրեմ, քո թանկագին խաթեր համար։

----------

Աթեիստ (15.03.2016)

----------


## Smokie

> Չէ, դու լավն էիր, վախենալու չէիր.... 
> 
> Սմոկ ջան, ապեր, շատ խորացար պարզ իրավիճակում։ *Նա տրտմեց, Չուկը համոզեց, Տրիբունը խոչընդոտեց ....*
> 
> Եթե տխրում ես, կարամ պրոդյուսերից ներողություն խնդրեմ, քո թանկագին խաթեր համար։


...Սմոքը հայտնվեց/խառնվեց ....
Ինչևէ, արի թարգենք: :Wink:

----------

